# Unethical to shoot vs vet PTS??



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

Back story 1st. A dear friend of mine and her husband bought a BYB'ers blue dog 4 years ago. At about a year old they started encountering HA issues. First they went to a vet to investigate health causes, dog was very healthy. Got 2 different behaviorists (sp?) and were told that this dog was "genetically inferior" by one and the other said dog was unsafe and uncurable. Both said PTS. This whole procedure took 10-11 months.

My friend and hubby were not willing to PTS, not an option at all. They took other steps. First an inner sheet metal fence was built inside the original fence, and dog never allowed out into te yard without one or both of them. They both work, so they bolted a covered dog run to the garage floor with a cage in it, also bolted to the floor. This is where the dog is when they are not home!! They have lived like this for 2ish years now, and have been happier then you would expect with this kind of responsibility.

Forward to recently. Husband was killed in a work accident, and she can not continue this lifestyle. She has decided it is now time to PTS, but says to take him to the vet and PTS there would just fuel BSL, because of a HA "pit bull". So she asked another friend of ours to shoot the dog at his property, and he agreed to do so. However her father in law said he would turn them both into AC if this was done.

I feel she is right in putting this dog to sleep and in the past have shot dogs on my property to PTS, and I feel it is none of AC's business. What do you feel is right here????


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It unfortunately doesn't come down to what is thought to be right, but rather what is legal. If she planned to handle it on her own she should have kept it to herself and not notified people of what she was doing.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I would do the same as her father in law and notify the authorities. I don't think someone should shoot a dog on their own, especially because she can't handle the stress. It just seems completely irresponsible.

If she doesn't want the dog, she should look into a pitbull rescue org. I know there are groups out there who would take in a dog with behavior problems, attempt to rehabilitate and they'd go from there.

Regardless of what she does, she should leave it to professionals instead of amateurs.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Agreed with Holly. If it is illegal, it is illegal.

Also, I don't understand how having the dog PTS by the vet would fuel more BSL type stuff?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm A do it yourself type.saw one dog euthed.did not like it,at all.


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

A few years ago it was legal where they are located, I have since moved and am not sure if it has been changed or not. AC could do nothing about where our other friend lives he is not in city limits and their jurisdiction ends there.

ANY rescue to see the reports and write ups from behaviorists would PTS, and with many other owners this dog would have been PTS 2 years ago.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have no problem with a bullet in the head if done right, it is quicker than PTS by the vet where they have to give a sedative then PTS and it would be more trauma to the dog if it was HA. The legal aspect I think you have to right to properly dispose of a dog if done humanly and that is quick. I couldn't do it but I do not see a problem but that is JMO. Putting the dog down is the right thing to do but I would not worry about fueling BSL it is not like the vet is going to call the newspaper or 60 minutes.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Eric said:


> I would do the same as her father in law and notify the authorities. I don't think someone should shoot a dog on their own, especially because she can't handle the stress. It just seems completely irresponsible.
> 
> If she doesn't want the dog, she should look into a pitbull rescue org. I know there are groups out there who would take in a dog with behavior problems, attempt to rehabilitate and they'd go from there.
> 
> Regardless of what she does, she should leave it to professionals instead of amateurs.


Why in the hell would you give a rescue group a HA dog? The dog needs to be PTS one way or the other. You cannot rehabilitate HA it is a temperament issue. We are not talking about a dog who has dominance issues that is different. A HA dog no matter what breed should be destroyed. Even guard dog type breeds are not really HA they are guardians there is a big difference.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

It got mike vick in a ton of trouble. I always encourage to be responsible all the way to the end. no one will judge you for doing the right thing unless you do it wrong. humane euth of an ha dog will only help the fight with bsl... imho


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I think shooting a dog is too much for me unless it hurt someone.
We have PTS plenty of dogs. Some HA, some just sick. I don't see any better way to do it than
A quiet injection and a dog taking that last breath in peace. For the bad dogs you put them on a couple rabies poles, an I.M. injection of a sedative like telazol. Within 5 minutes the dog is sleeping and can be catheterized and given the PTS juice.
No problems, not a big deal and no breaking the law.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish I would have known someone that would have shot Mikado. It took so long for my boy to finally die it was horrible. I will never use that vet again to pts any animal. I see nothing wrong with she wants to do and I don't think it is anyones business what she does a dog is property so really she has a right to dispose of the dog her way.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Not up in the North East. That is against the law.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just search all over the net and could find no law that said an OWNER could not shoot their dog. I did find laws that it is Illegal to shoot a dog that crosses your property and does not display any aggression towards you.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I am from an upbringing where that was the humane way to cull your dogs if they were not upto standard or too sick. Wouldnt do it myself, and after a few years of being in and around different types of dog people i know a couple of vets whom look after me and its not like i need to get rid of a dog every week , it just aint that expensive to give them the green dream , my only stipulation is that i dont take the dog into the vetinary surgery yet either do it in my car or the vet comes to me.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

You need to find out the law. Though she shouldn't have said anything to anyone. Anyway he would have to have proof to call AC. It isn't illegal everywhere, some places it is. Other places the law is vague so you need to be careful "to cause the death of a dog in a cruel manner" its written that way in some places. 

I remember a mill who couldn't/wouldn't take care of their dogs which were flea infested and sickly. Instead of getting them care the two owners shot them all, this caused a huge up roar and for people to get the law changed in that area. It's senseless things like that where I can see why certain people take issue but to pit down 1 HA no its for a reason, a good one.

There is nothing wrong with correctly shooting, she isn't doing it to be cruel but to have them put down. There is a distinct difference.


----------



## Deadbolt (Dec 30, 2010)

On the farm we have a saying...SSS...Shoot Shovel & Shut Up. I say do whatever you want to do and within the law. Who am I to judge but whatever you do when it comes to cases like this its best to keep quiet and do what needs to be done.

Whats that saying the odd nail gets hit first? Dont stick out...

Here in NJ if you are hunting and a dog is encountered while you are hunting you can legally shoot it and farmers can legally shoot dogs crossing their property line.

As for the animal suffering...Ive never shot a dog but Ive shot dozens of coyote on the farm and they never felt a thing...use the right tool for the job and its faster then any needle out there.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess I'm just odd man out here.
I'm just glad I'm not one of y'alls dogs.
Unless I'm eating it...I'm not going to shoot it.
My companions deserve better.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess I'm a little old school... Around here the rancher mentality is you take care of your own problem if there is one. 2 of my childhood dogs were taken out by my own father and "pts" and didn't cause the family any financial or emotional stress. We all understood they had lived a long and fulfilled life and were showing signs such as loss of bodily functions. I know i couldn't do it myself but I don't feel it is inhumane by any means. Obviously it isn't something any of us went around bragging about and when i was younger i thought it was cruel. Now i see my dad was just taking care of us and relieving our beloved boys from their misery. With 4 kids on 1 income I would have a hard time justifying a vet trip to end a life too, and although hey were our pets, they were only pets not family members. With that said my personal choice when the time comes if it ends that way, we will be at the vets and I will be with them in their last moments the same as I have tried to be throughout their lives. But again, all of this is my personal opinion.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Deadbolt said:


> On the farm we have a saying...SSS...Shoot Shovel & Shut Up. I say do whatever you want to do and within the law. Who am I to judge but whatever you do when it comes to cases like this its best to keep quiet and do what needs to be done.
> 
> Whats that saying the odd nail gets hit first? Dont stick out...
> 
> ...


I think it's "The nail that sticks out will be hammered down.
Either way I agre, shouldn't have said anything,what AC doesn't know wont hurt them.
I would never shoot one of my dogs,but if the animal is suffering,and you have the gun,why wait? 
This thread makes me feel guilty,cause I wasn't with MoMo when she was PTS by a stranger. But I know my vet,and I know that MoMo wasn't very afraid. Just makes me sad.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't think it is immoral...I just couldn't see the reason to shoot when there is a quiet peaceful way to ease the dog into the long goodnight.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I just wouldn't be able to do it to my dog. To have them looking at me while I pointed a gun at them? Eugh.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I personally couldn't shoot my dog with a gun to cull it sorry I just couldn't . I would rather just have them PTS with a painless injection. To each his own.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

HUMANE EUTHENASIA.......there is no substitute


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

You just have to make sure the vet is doing it humane. My childhood dog had bone cancer. We brought her to the vet to be PTS. The vet ran KCL into her veins. She started freaking out and looked all panicky then killed over. It sucked. I know now that KCL in concentrations high enough to stop the heart also burn the veins, and worse the dog feels the chest pain before it loses the blood supply to the brain.

Anyway, if it wasn't for laws, I would always put down my own dogs. I would probably use a combo of chloroform and a bullet.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

The book old yeller is a classic example of a necessary cull. The boy called old yeller over to him and petted him while putting a hot one in his head...... So sad.... Great book though.


----------



## WVPitMan84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Runthru said:


> Back story 1st. A dear friend of mine and her husband bought a BYB'ers blue dog 4 years ago. At about a year old they started encountering HA issues. First they went to a vet to investigate health causes, dog was very healthy. Got 2 different behaviorists (sp?) and were told that this dog was "genetically inferior" by one and the other said dog was unsafe and uncurable. Both said PTS. This whole procedure took 10-11 months.


Unfortuantly alot of BYB's arent looking at the disposistion thier breeding and are onlt breeding for trend/fad and money not for the well being of the dogs themselves... Alot of BYB Blues are bad bred and will turn on a drop of a dime and that is giving pits a bad reputation right now... I however am in the process of trying to adopt a blue pit puppy that i might have mad the person mad by asking to be shown a copy of his papers to make sure he is well bred thru his background as i do with any purebred i buy/adopt...

I think ur friend should take the dog to the vet and only way i would consider shooting ethical would be if the dog was seriously injured and moreless unsavable if you live out in the country like i do and the only vet is an hour away which would be horrible to make the dog suffer the car trip there and the gas to drive them... Sry this is my honest opinion, i guess i am just too countrified lol...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Honestly, I donot see anything wrong with Shooting a dog if it was shot once and died painlessly, however I wouldNOT do it to my own dogs. I know in some states, You are allowed to put a bullet in someone elses dog if it wanders onto your land so I see no diffrent in pts a dog not worth living...


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm a Steinbeck fan and one of the things that's always stuck with me from Of Mice and Men was the character Candy and his shame over letting another one of the ranch hands shoot his old dog when his time came. It was a foreshadowing, and the take-away was that you "shoot your own dog". That you, as the responsible one, the one that cared should be the one to see through what needs to be done. 

Times have changed and we're not living in the depression era so shooting your dog isn't necessarily the only option you have. I think that accompanying your dog and holding them to the end is showing the same courage and responsibility Candy was embarrassed to not have.

I think a dog can be put down humanely with a bullet or with a needle, but law and convention these days may see different.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

BUDDIES Rescue Home

Maybe you should refer her to this rescue, they take and rehab agressive dogs. While I don't really agree with allowing HA to continue in this breed, this might be a resolution to her problem.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

No way! At lleast not in my view.
An HA pit bull is supposed to be pts on the spot.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> No way! At lleast not in my view.
> An HA pit bull is supposed to be pts on the spot.


yup,and A gun is the only thing you can get to that spot readily.


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

Loved the referance to "Of Mice and Men" we also live in the country and there's many different views of how to put down animals (dogs, horses, etc) I've put 3 down here on the farm, 2 were my Dad's and 1 was my own. I put Dad's down because I knew he couldn't and I thought it would have be more cruel for them to make the trip to a stranger and didnt' want their last moments on earth to be ones of confusion and anixioty (sP). Mine was one of extreme necessity and didn't want her to suffer trying to get her to the vet. None of these were my most shining moment, but I wouldn't change my mind and do anything different. But when it came down to putting down my 32 yr old gelding this past spring, No Way Could I Have Watched Anyone Put a Bullet Into Him! It was bad enough seeing him go down with a shot, to much of a mental stubbling block to have him shot.

To each their own! If it's done humane I don't think either is better than the other. Just personal preferance.

I do agree with all about having a HA dog put down. No If-Ands-or-Buts. I never worried too much what anybody thought of my decisions about my animals. I do what I think is the best for them and will stand by those decisions.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

My cousins neighbor had a rottie... one day it got into their yard and was trying to hit up a female of his that we in heat.. he went out and tried to separate them.. that's when he got bit in the cheek and ear.. him and the owner took it out in a field and shot it in the head w/ a shotgun.. act like a beast get treated like a beast


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

We put down our horse down this year.
Thirty year old female that was gentle and peaceful.
In her old age she developed a problem and after
Going down in her pasture and not being able to stand,
we made the obvious decision to pts.
We gave her a peaceful good night.
We gave her a few cc's of euthasol and she went to
sleep.


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

I appreciate the adult conversation here. I have the same post elsewhere and it was forced to be locked by all the idiots and their childish crap. While I don't agree with some of you I do see where you are coming from. After doing some research for my friend I found that in her area, or more specifically where our other friend lives it is legal. He lives in the country well out of city limits, and the law there states that any swift painless dispatch of ones own pet/livestock with healthy discard is considered humane and legal. 

decisions have been made and followed thru with. 
Now she can go on grieving, and attempting to put her life back together. Again thank you for keeping this respectful and mature.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

They just charged a man in Ohio for shooting his HA/DA dog (dog didn't die)and he went to jail for cruelty. He said he was doing it to protect others. HS took him and tried to rehab him but in the end they PTS. I would take to vet.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

PerfectPit said:


> They just charged a man in Ohio for shooting his HA/DA dog (dog didn't die)and he went to jail for cruelty. He said he was doing it to protect others. HS took him and tried to rehab him but in the end they PTS. I would take to vet.


Lol. Maybe he should have practiced first... Sorry. Not really funny but if you decide to do it, it obviously needs to be done right. There is nothing humane about injuring a dog with a bullet, anything short of death is cruel and unusual punishment. If U can't do it yourself muzzle he dog and take it to the vet. Glad the owner I the op got things handled. Sounds like it lightened her personal responsibility. Hope she can work thru all of these changes and heal soon.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Chump said:


> The book old yeller is a classic example of a necessary cull. The boy called old yeller over to him and petted him while putting a hot one in his head...... So sad.... Great book though.


And the boy's dad offers to do it, and he says he'll do it himself b/c Yeller is his dog. This is also referenced in Of Mice and Men.

Sometimes, you have to take responsibility for your own. Maybe I'm just a country girl used to doing things old school, but things happen.

If I had to PTS one of mine, I would take them to the vet, but I really do not feel that doing it yourself is inhumane @ all. It is responsibility, part of ownership, and sometimes, a rite of passage.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Gimbler said:


> I'm a Steinbeck fan and one of the things that's always stuck with me from Of Mice and Men was the character Candy and his shame over letting another one of the ranch hands shoot his old dog when his time came. It was a foreshadowing, and the take-away was that you "shoot your own dog". That you, as the responsible one, the one that cared should be the one to see through what needs to be done.
> 
> Times have changed and we're not living in the depression era so shooting your dog isn't necessarily the only option you have. I think that accompanying your dog and holding them to the end is showing the same courage and responsibility Candy was embarrassed to not have.
> 
> I think a dog can be put down humanely with a bullet or with a needle, but law and convention these days may see different.


I didn't see that this had already been referenced. Very good post.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Chump said:


> The book old yeller is a classic example of a necessary cull. The boy called old yeller over to him and petted him while putting a hot one in his head...... So sad.... Great book though.


LOVED OLD YELLER!!!!!



Deadbolt said:


> On the farm we have a saying...SSS...Shoot Shovel & Shut Up. I say do whatever you want to do and within the law. Who am I to judge but whatever you do when it comes to cases like this its best to keep quiet and do what needs to be done.
> 
> Whats that saying the odd nail gets hit first? Dont stick out...
> 
> ...


Perfect answer SSS 



beccaboo said:


> Lol. Maybe he should have practiced first... Sorry. Not really funny but if you decide to do it, it obviously needs to be done right. There is nothing humane about injuring a dog with a bullet, anything short of death is cruel and unusual punishment. If U can't do it yourself muzzle he dog and take it to the vet. Glad the owner I the op got things handled. Sounds like it lightened her personal responsibility. Hope she can work thru all of these changes and heal soon.


I chuckled Becca 

ok here are my two cents worth if it counts for anything. Coming from someone who was raised around guns and a father who felt it necessary to teach me the way of life and death, I have been hunting, if you can kill it I can clean it and cook, that is not to say I will not kill my own food for survival. Now I have had to take a shotgun to two of my dogs and one of my horses as a child, again rules of my father, we did what Deadbolt did but that was over 20 years ago. I do not see anything wrong with it, I am sorry she lost her husband and is having to face this all alone, but I do agree the dog should be culled. I could pull the trigger if I really had too, my father can't force me too now, so I do the euthansia thing.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

We've shot every dog that had to be down. There is nothing wrong with it, IMO. Both acheive the same result. =/


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

okay I didnt read the whole thread just wanted to give my advice, I dont know where you are located but here in PA it is legal to shoot your dog or any animal and burry it on the your property just the same, the moment the dog or animal is trasported or moved you risk then being pulled over with a killed dog/animal in your car, my aunt found 3 dead GSDs up her street and relized her neighbors dogs wernt barking all day and night anymore, he did go to jail for 2 or 3 months and had loads of fines but they said thats for dumping the bodies not because he shot them. hope this helps


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

if done right I think it is fine to use a bullet, one of my rescues adopter called me told me she slipped the door and got hit by a seeping truck. It was brutal several broken bones all teeth knocked out ect so her BF had to take care of her himself. I personally see nothing wrong with it as the dog was in extreme pain and to think of moving her would have been inhumian IMO so a bullet was the better choice here. However if the dog is not in pain and a vet is easily accessible I would always opt for an injection but I would never leave my animal with a vet I didn’t know I would be there with them (wel I would be there even if I did know them). 
Went to a convention with my doc with a vet lawyer speaking he told of a case where the vet license is at risk because someone brought there cat to be pts and did not stay and as they left they looked into the window to see the vet put the animal to sleep by slamming it head against the table snapping it neck (the doctor is arguing it was humain as the cat died instantly). Anyway I don't agree with that!!! But a bullet ya quick and easy no problems IF DONE RIGHT!!!


Sorry if that was a disturbing post for anyone just putting my option out there, I will delete if not suitable mods just let me know.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

RE to Aireal ..thats crazy, I would be so upset (if I didnt want to stay in the room) and saw that  but still do see that it was no longer there so it didnt feel it but it's deff not proper


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

WVPitMan84 said:


> Unfortuantly alot of BYB's arent looking at the disposistion thier breeding and are onlt breeding for trend/fad and money not for the well being of the dogs themselves... Alot of BYB Blues are bad bred and will turn on a drop of a dime and that is giving pits a bad reputation right now... I however am in the process of trying to adopt a blue pit puppy that i might have mad the person mad by asking to be shown a copy of his papers to make sure he is well bred thru his background as i do with any purebred i buy/adopt... :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer: "blues are bred bad and will turn on the drop of a dime" Really LMFAO :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer: Please share your proof.You shouls educate yourself more before making such lame assumptions.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes I think ever vet, vet tech and in between gasped when he told us! that is not only not proper but just not right!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

WVPitMan84 said:


> Unfortuantly alot of BYB's arent looking at the disposistion thier breeding and are onlt breeding for trend/fad and money not for the well being of the dogs themselves... Alot of BYB Blues are bad bred and will turn on a drop of a dime and that is giving pits a bad reputation right now... I however am in the process of trying to adopt a blue pit puppy that i might have mad the person mad by asking to be shown a copy of his papers to make sure he is well bred thru his background as i do with any purebred i buy/adopt...
> 
> ...


I think youy should have left it at BYB's breed poor quality dogs and dont always look at temperments when pairing dogs together and thus can have a bad effect of the offspring. Blue is just a color and it doesnt make them any more aggressive then a red or a brindle. What will you be looking for when you see the papers? I think owning a "blue" will change your opinion on them and I hope this adoption works out for you.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I think youy should have left it at BYB's breed poor quality dogs and dont always look at temperments when pairing dogs together and thus can have a bad effect of the offspring. Blue is just a color and it doesnt make them any more aggressive then a red or a brindle. What will you be looking for when you see the papers? I think owning a "blue" will change your opinion on them and I hope this adoption works out for you.


well said angel, made your point yet where respectable thank you for that! :goodpost:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

As for the opinion on this matter, i grew up on a farm my dad and uncles are farm boys the way they handle things is they take the dog and shoot it whether it be sick or as of the latest one a chicken eater that they tried for a year to rehome in the city. My uncle doesnt shoot his own dogs he isnt heartless and has a real attachment to his dogs luckly he has a neighbor with the same problem and when his dog was sick this winter they traded dogs to put down for eachother. Its quick and humane.
Being in the city now though I couldnt have that option and this past fall I did have to PTS a dog in the vets office. I dont personally think I could actually shoot a dog anyways I just dont have it in me. But either way beats having to watch a dog continue to suffer or in this case hurt someone else.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

like some have referenced, be about it, don't talk about it.
since when does one adult need the council of another?
as far as laws, like most we break them everyday, the trick
is not to get caught. like i always say, "you cant catch a 
fish if it doesn't open its mouth". dogs are 'personal' again, 
"personal property", and no one will ever tell me what to do 
or how to do it pertaining to my personal things. as long as 
it's fast and humane, then do what you gotta do.
alittle bit of advice, dig the hole first.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Runthru said:


> Back story 1st. A dear friend of mine and her husband bought a BYB'ers blue dog 4 years ago. At about a year old they started encountering HA issues. First they went to a vet to investigate health causes, dog was very healthy. Got 2 different behaviorists (sp?) and were told that this dog was "genetically inferior" by one and the other said dog was unsafe and uncurable. Both said PTS. This whole procedure took 10-11 months.
> 
> My friend and hubby were not willing to PTS, not an option at all. They took other steps. First an inner sheet metal fence was built inside the original fence, and dog never allowed out into te yard without one or both of them. They both work, so they bolted a covered dog run to the garage floor with a cage in it, also bolted to the floor. This is where the dog is when they are not home!! They have lived like this for 2ish years now, and have been happier then you would expect with this kind of responsibility.
> 
> ...


what state?? depends on the laws..

I am certified in euthanasia in all mammals, reptiles, and birds.. been a vettech/vetasst for 10yrs, I was putting down 26dogs a day in the SPCA.. I can tell you thats not stress FREE everytime.. The pet knows whats going on despite what ppl think.. I had my dog Hooch euthanized by a vet because he was my best friend and dubbed one of a kind by everyone who met him, he was worth more than a bullet...

I am here to tell you from experience.. A shot from a high caliber handgun or shtgun slug to the medula oblangata and the dog goes quicker and happier.. I always get the dog as happy as possible play for a good while dont pay attention to time and when the dog is very happy I just know the moment to let a single shot ring off and drop the dog with no pain and in full bliss..

SOME people think when you say shoot your dog you are going to do what POLICE do, which is fill your dog full of holes until it drops.. I have witnessed many dogs put down police including pregnant animals shot in the belly first, pot shottin at the dog tryin to run away.. Thats definitely not HUMANE and is beyond me why people think its okay to have police shoot your dog full of holes but not for an owner to eutanize their own dog with a single shot to the medula, we have been euthanizing animals like this since the creation of guns. Guns are a tool, for defense for hunting and for reliquishing the life of a problem or sick animal and is very humane... That person is just mad cause your killing his sons dog... JMO but thats emotions and people.. Your lookin at 200 bucks roughly to have a vet do it and recieve the ashes in an urn, less if you want the ashes spread in a mass "burial" in a designated spot for wild flowers usually.. or for a less cost than 200 but more than mass burial to get the ashes back yourself in a sealed bag to spread at your will, I would do this and secretly dig a skinny 16in deep hole on the grave of hubby and put it there, since they shared the dog thats the most logical and heartfelt thing to do..

If your state laws allow, and you have no problem with it; medula oblongata one shot... and all others mind ya bizness! If you want a lil more heart into it try the cremation and recieving the ashes in a bag. What ever your state allows and is most comfortable for you and the dog is the best bet... She has alot on her plate and every decision made will be second guessed in time or at the time.. BUT ME I would hope that my widow would keep the only thing NOW KEEPING HER SAFE FROM INTRUDERS.. or put the dog in ashes and put him as close to me as possible... that would be what I would want if I left a woman widowed. as far as humanity goes, LOL cops brutally kill more dogs by shooting them than owners who put down their own dogs.. :flush:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> what state?? depends on the laws..
> 
> I am certified in euthanasia in all mammals, reptiles, and birds.. been a vettech/vetasst for 10yrs, I was putting down 26dogs a day in the SPCA.. I can tell you thats not stress FREE everytime.. The pet knows whats going on despite what ppl think.. I had my dog Hooch euthanized by a vet because he was my best friend and dubbed one of a kind by everyone who met him, he was worth more than a bullet...
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Excellent post FH


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

good post fh, i have had to do it in the past and
my ritual was we would get fillet mignon and lobster tails
for dinner with and extra fillet for the designated dog. as we 
ate we would talk of the silly things the dog had done and 
good memories during it's time with us.
the steak would be put in the "designated area" 
(next to predug hole) and during consumption one
to the back of the head. 
i cant say i never cried, as most times i would, it's not easy
but it's the necessary of two evils. it was my responsibility
to obtain it, and also mine to eliminate it. and as god of my world
i choose booze after the hole is covered. 
then i got out and poor alittle likka on my nikka like
biggie woulda done.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ :goodpost: Padlock, always for some out for those have died for you and before you; you hit the nail on the head, ever seen a grown man cry? LOL over my dogs everytime, hahahahaha similar practices


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

lmao!! poor out likka on my nikka...for those that died for you and before you.
bwahahahaha!!!


----------

